# DiaBox not working



## Dibbs

Hi
I used libre 2 and DiaBox to send BG to my Apple Watch. It all stopped working about a month ago and I am really missing having a cgm. Does anyone know how to get this working again or have any alternative apps that may work?


----------



## Lily123

I don’t know what other apps work with connecting Libre 2 readings to an Apple watch but do you use the LibreLink app with your phone? (If you have a compatible phone)


----------



## Dibbs

Lily123 said:


> I don’t know what other apps work with connecting Libre 2 readings to an Apple watch but do you use the LibreLink app with your phone? (If you have a compatible phone)


Yes I use my phone, but really found a huge benefit in DiaBox updating my BG every couple of minutes and being able to see it on my watch. I get libre 2 on prescription but may talk to my drs to see if I can get a different sensor that gives continuous readings.


----------



## Lily123

Do you know why it stopped working?


----------



## Dibbs

Lily123 said:


> Do you know why it stopped working?


Think the app is no longer working, think Libre was not happy about people being able to use it (in my opinion) to improve its device, so perhaps had it removed. It was a beta app which you had to download via TestFlight but I can not find the code for it and it says it has expired??? I am not techie enough to really understand it all.


----------



## Lily123

Dibbs said:


> Think the app is no longer working, think Libre was not happy about people being able to use it (in my opinion) to improve its device, so perhaps had it removed. It was a beta app which you had to download via TestFlight but I can not find the code for it and it says it has expired??? I am not techie enough to really understand it all.


Are you sure your Apple watch doesn’t need to be updated? That could be the issue


----------



## Dibbs

Benny G said:


> Diabox for IOS is now only available as a side load. If you enjoy tinkering with your tech, you can see what's involved below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to DIY install DiaBox on your iOS Device
> 
> 
> This content is only used to illustrate how to install DiaBox application on iOS devices, it does not involve any medical-related content, treatment, and cannot be used for any medical purposes, all risks and consequences arising from it are borne by the readers themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirror.xyz


Awww that’s such a shame, seems way too advanced for me and seems that nfc doesn’t work and no link to Apple Watch and needs to be redone every 7 days! Gutted as really been struggling as got used to having cgm on my watch. Thanks for the info though, been searching for ages to try to find out how to get it working again but looks like I will just have to go back to flash readings.


----------



## Dibbs

Benny G said:


> There will be alternatives to DiaBox on IOS.
> I use android with Xdrip for CGM on my watch, it still takes a bit of work, but Apple and IOS likes to run a tight ship.
> 
> If you are using Libre 2 you should be able to use Xdrip4ios to allow CGM and to display on your apple watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xDrip4iOS
> 
> 
> None
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xdrip4ios.readthedocs.io


Thank you so much, you have no idea how much you have helped me, I have been going round in circles for weeks now. X


----------



## Dibbs

They certainly don’t! I have just installed it, it was fairly easy to find an invite but getting it to actually work is my current challenge - I will persevere, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Brava210

Iv'e been using Diabox on my Android phone for the past week, I must say it is excellent.


----------



## Craigh

Brava210 said:


> Iv'e been using Diabox on my Android phone for the past week, I must say it is excellent.


Have you got a link for it?


----------



## Kaylz

Craigh said:


> Have you got a link for it?


Google Bubblan and you will find a link on there xx


----------



## Brava210

DiaBox APK (Android App) - Free Download
					

Download: DiaBox APK (App) - ✔ Latest Version: 2022.02.15_2_beta - Updated: 2022 - com.outshineiot.diabox - DiaBox - Free - Mobile App for Android




					apkcombo.com
				






I found downloading from here easier


----------



## Brava210

I now have a constant BG Reading on my Samsung Active Watch


----------



## Brava210

Benny G said:


> Well done @Brava210, I really like using the smart watch.


I think it's a Game changer for me.


----------



## Brava210

It's customisable too, to give various graphs, alarms on the watch face.


----------



## Craigh

Brava210 said:


> I now have a constant BG Reading on my Samsung Active Watch
> 
> View attachment 19922


Looks good. Do any smart watches work? I'm going to have to get myself one.


----------



## Brava210

You Need Diabox App or similar, and a compatible watch...Samsung Gear (Not 4), Watlaa watch





						Watlaa
					






					watlaa.com


----------



## Brava210

Benny G said:


> I think Watlaa is the Miaomiao watch. I am still using SW3 with Blucon and xDrip, good enough for use as a standalone collector with Libre 1. For Libre 2 I can ditch the Blucon and connect directly to xDrip on my phone. The SW3 then works as a repeater.
> 
> Lots of options.


I was just giving examples really, it's advertised as working with Diabox too.


----------



## Brava210

Benny G said:


> I think Watlaa is the Miaomiao watch. I am still using SW3 with Blucon and xDrip, good enough for use as a standalone collector with Libre 1. For Libre 2 I can ditch the Blucon and connect directly to xDrip on my phone. The SW3 then works as a repeater.
> 
> Lots of options.


Will the battery in the Libre 2 last 14 days with constant BLE connection?


----------



## helli

Brava210 said:


> Will the battery in the Libre 2 last 14 days with constant BLE connection?


Yes.
I don't use Diabox but xDrip is similar in that it polls the Libre sensor every 5 minutes for readings.
I have no problems with Libre 2 battery and I often insert it 2 or 3 days before activating. In fact, xDrip gets 14.5 days out of a sensor. Diabox may the same.


----------



## Brava210

Benny G said:


> When used with the official Libre 2 app or reader, the bluetooth data is read every 5 minutes. The data is read but not displayed on the reader, a warning sound plays for too high or too low, and loss of signal.
> So yes the battery will last 2 weeks.


What I meant was, I was using the Diabox app to read data via Bluetooth directly from the Libre Sensor
without a Bubble, but it stopped sending data after 4 days, but would still NFC scan


Sorry didn't see Reply from @helli


----------



## Brava210

I do have a Bubble too but thats disconnects from the App occasionally.
This has been the case on 3 different phones running Android 11 and 12

I do still scan the sensor with Libre App for the Hospital, as it is a connected service for Diabetic Clinic
But I do not use the Libre Alarms


----------



## Proud to be erratic

Hi, I've only just stumbled into this Tech forum; I don't pump so thought this wasn't for me!

I've been using Diabox since c.June 2021 on my Android phone. It's been a complete game changer for me.
Back in June there seemed to be a few reliability issues, but these settled down in August and since Dec its been superb. I continue to be surprised by what it does and I find more as I delve further into it. I can't imagine now how I would manage without Diabox.

My diabox is linked to my Samsung Galaxy 3 and that is OK, but not brilliant. I appreciate having the basic display on my wrist and no longer walking around with my phone in my hand. But  for example, when Diabox is displaying a rate of change such as .3 mmol/L, my watch frequently displays a much greater rate, perhaps 1.5 or greater. I can't understand how that could be, since I assumed the watch was merely relaying info from my phone rather than doing some sort of 'interpretation'. Does anyone else experience this?

I set up my watch using the G-Watch app and I find the settings options very confusing; you need a good understanding of the jargon and I don't have that. Is there any other way of setting up my watch or a instruction guide? I don't find it very intuitive, too many similar (but different) options.


----------



## Brava210

Proud to be erratic said:


> Hi, I've only just stumbled into this Tech forum; I don't pump so thought this wasn't for me!
> 
> I've been using Diabox since c.June 2021 on my Android phone. It's been a complete game changer for me.
> Back in June there seemed to be a few reliability issues, but these settled down in August and since Dec its been superb. I continue to be surprised by what it does and I find more as I delve further into it. I can't imagine now how I would manage without Diabox.
> 
> My diabox is linked to my Samsung Galaxy 3 and that is OK, but not brilliant. I appreciate having the basic display on my wrist and no longer walking around with my phone in my hand. But  for example, when Diabox is displaying a rate of change such as .3 mmol/L, my watch frequently displays a much greater rate, perhaps 1.5 or greater. I can't understand how that could be, since I assumed the watch was merely relaying info from my phone rather than doing some sort of 'interpretation'. Does anyone else experience this?
> 
> I set up my watch using the G-Watch app and I find the settings options very confusing; you need a good understanding of the jargon and I don't have that. Is there any other way of setting up my watch or a instruction guide? I don't find it very intuitive, too many similar (but different) options.


Are you using a Bubble over the sensor?
I find my watch matches the app reading, 
I am currently  using Samding Active.


----------



## Proud to be erratic

Brava210 said:


> Are you using a Bubble over the sensor?
> I find my watch matches the app reading,
> I am currently  using Samding Active.


No bubble; I have a mini bubble but stopped using it once I realised Diabox used Libre 2 directly and didn't need the bubble.


----------



## Brava210

I'm just trying the Naked Libre 2 now, to see how it goes after a re install of the App etc....so far so good


----------



## thordis9431

I'm trying to do the same but with an Android phone and a garmin watch. I'm having trouble connecting my Libre2 to Diabox though. I've followed these instructions, but the list that comes up when I click "Add CGM" or "Add bubble" (the one with options NFC for Libre1, Libre2 EU BLE Direct, etc.) is unresponsive. I can scan the Libre2 sensor and get an NFC reading in the Diabox app, but no luck with a Bluetooth reading. Those of you that are using an Android phone, have you encountered this problem?


----------



## Brava210

thordis9431 said:


> I'm trying to do the same but with an Android phone and a garmin watch. I'm having trouble connecting my Libre2 to Diabox though. I've followed these instructions, but the list that comes up when I click "Add CGM" or "Add bubble" (the one with options NFC for Libre1, Libre2 EU BLE Direct, etc.) is unresponsive. I can scan the Libre2 sensor and get an NFC reading in the Diabox app, but no luck with a Bluetooth reading. Those of you that are using an Android phone, have you encountered this problem?


You select Libre 2 EU BLE, then scan with nfc it should then show as device in middle box.


----------



## thordis9431

Brava210 said:


> You select Libre 2 EU BLE, then scan with nfc it should then show as device in middle box.View attachment 19982


Thanks for the response! My problem is that the menu is unresponsive though so I can't click on Livres. I'm just stuck on this screen:


----------



## Brava210

Are you running Android 12?
Try reinstalling the app from here.
The bottom one.

https://sirius.thetaphi.de/diabox/ 

Gary


----------



## thordis9431

Thanks for this - it seems to be working now. I have Android 11, but after I made the following two changes I was able to choose the Libre2 option:

Re-downloaded the app, like you suggested. It looks slightly different now so I suspect that I had a slightly out of date version.
Changed the permission settings. At first, I was running into the same issue as before after the re-download, but once I changed the location permission from "When using the app" to "Always" then it finally worked. Quite uncomfortable with the amount of permissions required, but there didn't seem to be a way to get around that here ‍♀️
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bruce Stephens

thordis9431 said:


> Quite uncomfortable with the amount of permissions required, but there didn't seem to be a way to get around that here


I seem to remember use of Bluetooth requires location permission, so it's probably just about that (not that the application really cares where you are).


----------



## Brava210

thordis9431 said:


> Thanks for this - it seems to be working now. I have Android 11, but after I made the following two changes I was able to choose the Libre2 option:
> 
> Re-downloaded the app, like you suggested. It looks slightly different now so I suspect that I had a slightly out of date version.
> Changed the permission settings. At first, I was running into the same issue as before after the re-download, but once I changed the location permission from "When using the app" to "Always" then it finally worked. Quite uncomfortable with the amount of permissions required, but there didn't seem to be a way to get around that here ‍♀️
> Thanks for your help!


Hi,
It does require a lot as Bruce said
Also make sure Battery optimisations are set to None.
As you will find out, it's worth the effort

Good luck


----------



## thediabeticway

You can do it with xdrip Android but not sure on a Apple watch  I know a Samsung Gear will work as I did the video to set it up on a Tickwatc Pro which is the same way as on a Galaxy 4 watch!


----------



## thediabeticway

This is BG readings on a Garmin 945


----------



## Ciderman22

Brava210 said:


> Iv'e been using Diabox on my Android phone for the past week, I must say it is excellent.


Hi,
I'm continually losing connection and is making diabox useless.
I've tried disabling location and notifications on libre app.


----------



## Ciderman22

Ciderman22 said:


> Hi,
> I'm continually losing connection and is making diabox useless.
> I've tried disabling location and notifications on libre app.


Hi @Brava210 I've downloaded different versions of DiaBox and I keep having connection issues and have tried everything I can think of in settings in my phone and the app.
You don't appear to have any problems so can you help please?


----------



## Brava210

Ciderman22 said:


> Hi @Brava210 I've downloaded different versions of DiaBox and I keep having connection issues and have tried everything I can think of in settings in my phone and the app.
> You don't appear to have any problems so can you help please?


I can advise, I use a Samsung S20FE, I don't have any connection issues unless I leave the phone elsewhere obviously.
It always reconnects when I come back into range.
Which Phone/watch are you using?

Gary


----------



## Brava210

I do also use 2 different watches.
Galaxy Active
Galaxy 4 
I sometimes need to force stop the G Watch wear app, as they get confused.
Apart from that, all works very well for what is essentially a free to use system

Gary


----------



## Ciderman22

Brava210 said:


> I can advise, I use a Samsung S20FE, I don't have any connection issues unless I leave the phone elsewhere obviously.
> It always reconnects when I come back into range.
> Which Phone/watch are you using?
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary, I'm using Samsung A50
Thanks Andy


----------



## Deleted member 33898

helli said:


> Yes.
> I don't use Diabox but xDrip is similar in that it polls the Libre sensor every 5 minutes for readings.
> I have no problems with Libre 2 battery and I often insert it 2 or 3 days before activating. In fact, xDrip gets 14.5 days out of a sensor. Diabox may the same.


Just reading through this thread. I think it was yourself that linked me info on xdrip a while back. The reason was because I needed a way to calibrate readings.  Starting to look into it, xdrip along with a modified libre app. Seems to be an additional device is needed to continuously pull data from the libre to a phone or watch. I'm I reading this right that you just use the libre sensor and that is enough. ? I see devices such as miaomiao and I'm wondering what the difference is and if it's necessary. Also what is the advantage of doing this if the libre already alerts me with high and low alarms. Is it really just to save scanning with the phone at least every 8 hours to capture data? If it's literally just to save the odd scan with the phone I'm not sure how it benefits much more. I'm probably missing the point here. At the very least I'd like to be able to calibrate readings.


----------



## helli

Hi @phil90 The Miaomiao is need for Libre 1. It is basically a NFC to Bluetooth transmitter. 
As I understand it with Libre 2, although you need to scan with NFC to get the readings for LIbreLink, the Bluetooth signal which is used for the alerts, also contains the blood glucose data. 
There is a small app called OOP2 which hi-jacks this Bluetooth signal from Libre 2 and sends it direct to your phone to be picked up by xDrip. There is no requirement for a Miaomiao with Libre 2. 
Once a sensor has started, you have no need for LibreLink, you only need xDrip for graphs, alerts, etc. It does not require any scanning as the reading is sent direct to your phone. 
xDrip uses a different algorithm to convert the interstitial fluid reading (what you get raw from Libre) to a Blood Glucose reading This incorporates the calibration factor. 
It is not possible to send calibrated readings direct to LibreLink. If you want to use calibration, you will need to use a different, unofficial app such as xDrip or Diabox.


----------



## Deleted member 33898

helli said:


> Hi @phil90 The Miaomiao is need for Libre 1. It is basically a NFC to Bluetooth transmitter.
> As I understand it with Libre 2, although you need to scan with NFC to get the readings for LIbreLink, the Bluetooth signal which is used for the alerts, also contains the blood glucose data.
> There is a small app called OOP2 which hi-jacks this Bluetooth signal from Libre 2 and sends it direct to your phone to be picked up by xDrip. There is no requirement for a Miaomiao with Libre 2.
> Once a sensor has started, you have no need for LibreLink, you only need xDrip for graphs, alerts, etc. It does not require any scanning as the reading is sent direct to your phone.
> xDrip uses a different algorithm to convert the interstitial fluid reading (what you get raw from Libre) to a Blood Glucose reading This incorporates the calibration factor.
> It is not possible to send calibrated readings direct to LibreLink. If you want to use calibration, you will need to use a different, unofficial app such as xDrip or Diabox.


Thank for that, sounds good. Just wanted to clear that up before I spent money on something I didn't need. I could do with a better smart watch if I was to make use of that option. 

From the link I was given, it mentioned a patched libre link app.its possible to get a variant that still sends the readings to my health care team. Id be concerned about not being able to do this because it's a requirement to keep using the sensor and display results to them. Not sure if that means them being able to receive results or me simply showing them that I still use it


----------



## helli

phil90 said:


> Thank for that, sounds good. Just wanted to clear that up before I spent money on something I didn't need. I could do with a better smart watch if I was to make use of that option.
> 
> From the link I was given, it mentioned a patched libre link app.its possible to get a variant that still sends the readings to my health care team. Id be concerned about not being able to do this because it's a requirement to keep using the sensor and display results to them. Not sure if that means them being able to receive results or me simply showing them that I still use it


There are a few options to use LIbre 2 with xDrip. One option is a patched LibreLink. I have not used this. 
With OOp2,  you can continue to scan with LibreLink (although it will not take into consideration the calibrations in xDrip). You will need to ensure that you have disabled Location Services for LibreLink. For some reason, Bluetooth requires Location Services. So, if they are disabled for an app, it cannot use Bluetooth. This is important as the Bluetooth transmitter in the Libre sensor cannot only connect to one app and you need it to connect to OOP2.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

helli said:


> For some reason, Bluetooth requires Location Services.


I think it's because of Bluetooth beacons, though that feels a bit of a theoretical risk too me. I don't think such things are very common at all.


----------



## Brava210

Ciderman22 said:


> Hi Gary, I'm using Samsung A50
> Thanks Andy


With which Watch?


----------



## heasandford

helli said:


> Hi @phil90 The Miaomiao is need for Libre 1. It is basically a NFC to Bluetooth transmitter.
> As I understand it with Libre 2, although you need to scan with NFC to get the readings for LIbreLink, the Bluetooth signal which is used for the alerts, also contains the blood glucose data.
> There is a small app called OOP2 which hi-jacks this Bluetooth signal from Libre 2 and sends it direct to your phone to be picked up by xDrip. There is no requirement for a Miaomiao with Libre 2.
> Once a sensor has started, you have no need for LibreLink, you only need xDrip for graphs, alerts, etc. It does not require any scanning as the reading is sent direct to your phone.
> xDrip uses a different algorithm to convert the interstitial fluid reading (what you get raw from Libre) to a Blood Glucose reading This incorporates the calibration factor.
> It is not possible to send calibrated readings direct to LibreLink. If you want to use calibration, you will need to use a different, unofficial app such as xDrip or Diabox.


Can I nudge in on your discussion please?! What you say makes sense to me as I started using the miaomiao some while ago, then lost the plot when Apple effectively disallowed it all! Since then I've had a bit of a traumatic time, not important except that I can't remember how to use the xdrip or similar, which I think might now be useful. I'd really like the results on my Apple watch, my iphone NFC stopped working and I just don't want to have to buy another phone at the moment. 

SO, what I'm asking is can you tell me in very simple terms how I can begin with xdrip, or anything else, on my watch to pick up the results from my Libre 2!


----------



## helli

Sorry @heasandford I know there is an xdrip4ios bit I have no experience of it. Nor do I wear a watch.
Due to Apple restrictions, I believe you need done sort of "token" to use xdrip4ios.
If you use Facebook, you could try the xdrip4ios Facebook group 
However, to use any Libre, you need NFC to start  it. You can use the reader if you have one. Otherwise, you need NFC to work on your watch


----------



## heasandford

helli said:


> Sorry @heasandford I know there is an xdrip4ios bit I have no experience of it. Nor do I wear a watch.
> Due to Apple restrictions, I believe you need done sort of "token" to use xdrip4ios.
> If you use Facebook, you could try the xdrip4ios Facebook group
> However, to use any Libre, you need NFC to start  it. You can use the reader if you have one. Otherwise, you need NFC to work on your watch


I have a reader which I use with my Libre, but I was hoping I could 'reinstall' my watch somehow! Thanks for the info anyway!


----------



## Bruce Stephens

heasandford said:


> I have a reader which I use with my Libre, but I was hoping I could 'reinstall' my watch somehow! Thanks for the info anyway!


I suspect the initialisation (which uses NFC) also initialises the Bluetooth stuff, so (I suspect) if you wanted to use xdrip you'd need to initialise the sensor with your phone.


----------



## helli

Bruce Stephens said:


> I suspect the initialisation (which uses NFC) also initialises the Bluetooth stuff, so (I suspect) if you wanted to use xdrip you'd need to initialise the sensor with your phone.


That is my understanding if you use the official Libre Link app.
However, with Android (I have no idea about Apple), you can start a sensor with a Reader and then use xDrip on your phone for receiving data and alerts via Bluetooth as long as your Reader is not close by as xDrip works by hijacking the Bluetooth signal which is en route to the official Libre starting device/app.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

helli said:


> However, with Android (I have no idea about Apple), you can start a sensor with a Reader and then use xDrip on your phone for receiving data and alerts via Bluetooth as long as your Reader is not close by as xDrip works by hijacking the Bluetooth signal which is en route to the official Libre starting device/app.


Oh, OK. I was assuming more security in the Bluetooth connection, but maybe that's not even possible with BLE.


----------



## Proud to be erratic

This a long post about Diabox, apologies!  I arrived at Diabox, shortly after I'd purchased a mini-bubble, expecting the bubble to pick up the Libre 2 transmissions and relay those to the Diabox app - thus giving me CGM on my android phone. But as I was setting this up it became apparent that Diabox could receive the L2 transmissions direct, by BLE, so the mini-bubble became obsolete, before being used in earnest. 

At this time, mid 2021, Abbott were using their muscle to force Apple to discontinue supporting Diabox and get Google to remove Diabox from Playstore; Diabox were still developing their app and a few weeks later released a patch (August 2021?) that removed many of the earlier Diabox gremlins on Android. But development of an ios Diabox version got frozen, with the Diabox developer temporarily having his Apple credentials revoked. Since I only have android, I stopped monitoring that situation, but think there is still no legitimate ios Diabox app - but the Diabox team were working on sorting that out.

Since Jun 2021 I had Diabox successfully running through my Samsung A5 phone and later into my Samsung Galaxy 3 watch from my phone. Since early April this year I have not been able to get Diabox working again, after having to uninstall and reinstall Diabox because of a phone problem. 

However, when all was working well I encountered 2 significant issues: 
Firstly, periodically Diabox would stop working, clear all stored data and start afresh. This was tiresome, but not a huge problem; after the second or third time I deduced (but could be wrong) it was maxing out in data storage after 90 days, hence clearing out and restarting as if newly installed. Since my Libre is NHS funded and is used by my Endo when he reviews and guides me, I had (still do) put all useful data into LibreView on the Web through the LibreLink app on my phone. So my core need from Diabox was having the rtCGM really easily (and in my opinion in a friendlier and more useful format than on LibreLink) without having to scan; although I did scan L2 several times daily to get mealtime readings and to input insulin and carbs eaten details into LibreLink & thus onto LibreView. 

Apart from providing rtCGM the other big advantage of Diabox was having 2 low and 2 high alarms. So I could have an initial low alarm as high as 6.8 (vs 5.6 for Libre) to alert me that my BG was falling and a second Urgent low alarm closer to 4 that warned me I was close to hypo - but not quite there. Likewise a normal high alarm near 10 and an Urgent high alarm to warn me that my high was more serious; I used 14.5. The choice of alarm sounds in Diabox is very good, so I had a low siren for Urgent hypos and a high siren for Urgent hypers; a string of rising notes telling me my BG was rising and a string of notes going down, for when my BG was falling. And other useful sounds for other scenarios were available. Diabox provides a quantitative assessment of rate of rise or fall, from at least 1-7, so you can assess when a fall is a gentle change or really quite serious and needing prompt attention. The Diabox calibration is useful, but needs doing every couple of days and, of course, only when one's BG is in a steady state; if I got that wrong Diabox gets very confused and provides misleading alarms. Then calibration became positively unhelpful. Since Diabox is taking Libre transmissions, but using its own algorithm to create Diabox readings, Diabox data sometimes varied slightly from Libre, but finger pricking is still necessary when not in range (4-10).

To get Diabox alarms, the Libre alarms must be deactivated. So I often activated Libre on my reader, thus having that functionality (convenient for me when gardening) and not needing to pull a sleeping phone out of a pocket, etc; plus full CGM with alarms on my phone. 

Overall I found Diabox far superior to Libre in the way data is displayed and alarms created, never mind being rtCGM.

The second significant issue for me was that although my Galaxy Watch 3 was useful, I never got it behaving smoothly and consistently. It would relay a slightly different BG from that showing on my phone; the watch display functions weren't quite as expected and the huge number of permutations from various menus I found quite confusing - all done through the Galaxy Wear app. I was in the middle of steadily adjusting each permutation, when it all went wrong and I lost Diabox completely. I miss it - a lot! 

I haven't given up on reinstating Diabox, but been heavily distracted for the last week by our not so old Volvo unexpectedly 'becoming a huge problem' and needing a very time consuming search for an affordable replacement as well as salvaging the dying car from becoming an outright 100% loss; still in the balance whether it will raise £100 as scrap or a little over £1,000 with a complicated but honest sale!

If I didn't need to put data into LibreLink for LibreView as part of the NHS remit, then I understand that Nightscout is the database app to use to store the accumulation of data from Diabox and for wider analysis of trends and stats etc. But Nighscout needs a techie skillset that I don't have and since I must populate LibreLink, I would not want to be keeping 2 different apps populated with data; it's a chore (but necessary) to put data into LibreLink, which I find on my Samsung A5 is slow and "clunky". Personally, I found MySugr far superior to LibreLink for usability; but until there is a better option within the NHS remit - LibreLink it has to be!

I need to explore Xdrip and see if that is an option as an alternative to Diabox; but I imagine I'd still need to populate LibreLink for the NHS remit. So I'm not sure what I would gain.


----------



## helli

I am reluctant to use xDrip and librelink because one of the primary reasons for xDrip is to calibrate the readings. That means, the readings in LibreLink/View are wrong and of limited value 
Thankfully, my DSN accepts this and dies not feel the need to check up on me


----------



## Proud to be erratic

helli said:


> I am reluctant to use xDrip and librelink because one of the primary reasons for xDrip is to calibrate the readings. That means, the readings in LibreLink/View are wrong and of limited value
> Thankfully, my DSN accepts this and dies not feel the need to check up on me


Thank you @helli . As I read this, my surmisal that 2 sets of data population would be needed is correct - should I consider using xDrip for analysis purposes, as well as LibreLink for NHS criteria. I need the NHS overview at present; I'm still a fair bit away from feeling my DM management is good and I want to get onto a pump anyway, hopefully funded by the NHS.

But could I use xDrip principally for the rtCGM it displays minute by minute (or 5 min intervals) but didn't depend on it for insulin or carb statistics? Does xDrip have the dual alarms of Diabox? Presumably xDrip stores all readings for longer than 90 days and presumably xDrip will display TIR stats, albeit with whatever calibration I might apply?


----------



## helli

Proud to be erratic said:


> Thank you @helli . As I read this, my surmisal that 2 sets of data population would be needed is correct - should I consider using xDrip for analysis purposes, as well as LibreLink for NHS criteria. I need the NHS overview at present; I'm still a fair bit away from feeling my DM management is good and I want to get onto a pump anyway, hopefully funded by the NHS.
> 
> But could I use xDrip principally for the rtCGM it displays minute by minute (or 5 min intervals) but didn't depend on it for insulin or carb statistics? Does xDrip have the dual alarms of Diabox? Presumably xDrip stores all readings for longer than 90 days and presumably xDrip will display TIR stats, albeit with whatever calibration I might apply?


I can only say what I do which is not necessarily what your DSN would advise.

For me, there are two advantages of xDrip (or Diabox) over LibreLink
- the rtCGM functionality
- the ability to calibrate

Due to the second point, I am much much happier to depend on it for insulin dosing than the "factory calibrated" Libre. 
Therefore, the only use for scanning LibreLink is to provide (uncalibrated) date for my DSN. It is possible to get the data from xDrip if your DSN would accept that instead.

xDrip provides all the alarms that LibreLink ... which is lucky because using xDrip will stop LibreLInk alarms for the reasons I mention above.

Another advantage of xDrip (or Diabox) could be to send the data to your watch. I don't wear a watch so I have never tried this.


----------



## Benny G

Proud to be erratic said:


> Thank you @helli . As I read this, my surmisal that 2 sets of data population would be needed is correct - should I consider using xDrip for analysis purposes, as well as LibreLink for NHS criteria. I need the NHS overview at present; I'm still a fair bit away from feeling my DM management is good and I want to get onto a pump anyway, hopefully funded by the NHS.
> 
> But could I use xDrip principally for the rtCGM it displays minute by minute (or 5 min intervals) but didn't depend on it for insulin or carb statistics? Does xDrip have the dual alarms of Diabox? Presumably xDrip stores all readings for longer than 90 days and presumably xDrip will display TIR stats, albeit with whatever calibration I might apply?


I have been using xdrip+ for 5 years.
All 5 years of data is still on my phone. This can be manually adjusted in settings.
You can set as many alarms as you want, and combine them as you see fit.
The time in range displays as expected.


The main reason I use xdrip+ is CGM. I really appreciate having CGM on my watch, it makes such a difference. A few years ago at work, I was not allowed to carry a mobile phone, but I was allowed to use a smartwatch. So xdrip and smartwatch (and the reader for Libre 1) got me through the working day.
For the first two years I paid for my Libres, and filed all my notes in the xdrip app. But when I got Libre added to my prescription I was asked to put the data into Librelink for sharing with NHS.
I am not putting data into two different apps, I record all notes into the librelink app, but use xdrip to judge my actual glucose levels.
xdrip is calibrated and so gives more accurate readings. If the librelink is reading too high, or too low, I will use xdrip or finger prick readings for dosing corrections and record those actual readings as notes in Librelink.

I hope this helps mate.


----------



## Deleted member 33898

So I am applying a new sensor in a few days and I am going to start using the xdrip+ app. I've got the general gist from a well written guide









						How to setup FreeStyle Libre 2 and OOP2 to use a native Bluetooth connection in xDrip+
					

A method of connecting a FSL2 sensor via native BT using xDrip+ and OOP2 to provide a minimal CGM system without the need for 3rd party NFC.




					www.minimallooper.com
				




Just some questions, sorry if you answered these already but need to be sure. 

Does xdrip+ have alarms like librelink? 

I see I can still nfc scan with the librelink as long as it doesnt have the ability to make a bluetooth connection with the sensor. So does this mean libreview will still be getting some data for my clinic? ( i know like others I was told the first time I got the sensor that if i don't scan it 3 times a day they'll cancel my prescription) 

Don't think I read this in the link above. Does the bluetooth ability of the librelink app need disabled before doing the initial nfc warm up scan? The instructions I think say the bluetooth connection isn't established until the 2nd scan ( which is with the xdrip+ app enabled)

xdrip+ doesn't allow for nfc scans or that I have to choose between xdrip+ or librelink to continue some form of nfc scanning?

Thank you


----------



## Benny G

phil90 said:


> So I am applying a new sensor in a few days and I am going to start using the xdrip+ app. I've got the general gist from a well written guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to setup FreeStyle Libre 2 and OOP2 to use a native Bluetooth connection in xDrip+
> 
> 
> A method of connecting a FSL2 sensor via native BT using xDrip+ and OOP2 to provide a minimal CGM system without the need for 3rd party NFC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.minimallooper.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some questions, sorry if you answered these already but need to be sure.
> 
> Does xdrip+ have alarms like librelink?
> 
> I see I can still nfc scan with the librelink as long as it doesnt have the ability to make a bluetooth connection with the sensor. So does this mean libreview will still be getting some data for my clinic? ( i know like others I was told the first time I got the sensor that if i don't scan it 3 times a day they'll cancel my prescription)
> 
> Don't think I read this in the link above. Does the bluetooth ability of the librelink app need disabled before doing the initial nfc warm up scan? The instructions I think say the bluetooth connection isn't established until the 2nd scan ( which is with the xdrip+ app enabled)
> 
> xdrip+ doesn't allow for nfc scans or that I have to choose between xdrip+ or librelink to continue some form of nfc scanning?
> 
> Thank you


That is the same guide I used to set up Oop2 and to change the settings in my xdrip.
The guide itself covers many possible configurations. 
I used the Oop2 + xdrip + Libre link (not patched) 
I set up the Oop2 first, then the xdrip. 

I think I spent a couple of hours setting everything up and double checking before starting the sensor. 


The trickiest part is starting the sensor which requires a single NFC scan with librelink to begin the 60min warm up, at the end of the warm up period a single NFC scan with xdrip and a second scan a minute later with xdrip to capture the Bluetooth connection. 

After that you can use nfc to scan with both xdrip and librelink. Librelink stays as NFC, and the xdrip keeps the Bluetooth connection but also uses NFC. 
If you lose the Bluetooth connection you can do an NFC scan with xdrip to recover missing data and reconnect the Bluetooth. 

It will take you some time to master the xdrip, but there are several members on this forum and a wider community on facebook if you need assistance. 

There are alarms that you can set in xdrip. I show a screenshot below. I currently have 3 high alarms and 3 low alarms.


----------



## Deleted member 33898

@Benny G thank you I really appreciate it the info  I got a feeling from the guide and xdrip FB group that it's not quite smooth sailing but anything that will help improve accuracy of the readings I'm all for trying!


----------



## Benny G

That's the spirit.


----------



## Ciderman22

Hi all, just to let you know since I applied a new sensor Diabox now working OK. I think for me trying to use Diabox sometime after sensor started didn't work.
Anyway, touch wood all OK!!


----------



## Benny G

You can use both Librelink and xDrip with the same sensor. Below I show a side by side comparison.

Calibration makes the difference.

The xdrip has been calibrated to match finger prick results while my glucose was steady at 5 mmol. You can see the Librelink is showing readings 1 mmol lower than xdrip. This shows as bouncing hypos in Librelink, while xdrip shows a single low at 05:30


----------



## Deleted member 33898

@Benny G sorry another question. Does the xdrip+ app allow for looking back at previous days ? I saw you mentioned you have 5 years worth of data saved on your phone. Is it necessary to have an additional cloud based application eg nightscout to able to view historic logs? I'm not fussed about viewing reports like libre has, just being able to look back at certain days.


----------



## Benny G

phil90 said:


> @Benny G sorry another question. Does the xdrip+ app allow for looking back at previous days ? I saw you mentioned you have 5 years worth of data saved on your phone. Is it necessary to have an additional cloud based application eg nightscout to able to view historic logs? I'm not fussed about viewing reports like libre has, just being able to look back at certain days.


Hi, yes, you can look back at the data from previous days; no, you don't need nightscout


----------



## Deleted member 33898

Benny G said:


> Hi, yes, you can look back at the data from previous days; no, you don't need nightscout


Oh happy days. The free set up of night scout seemed like a bit of a headache. I guess libre will still be giving me an overview with the handful of NFC scans I'll still be doing. Just won't be quite as accurate as xdrip with the calibrations.


----------



## Benny G

phil90 said:


> Oh happy days. The free set up of night scout seemed like a bit of a headache. I guess libre will still be giving me an overview with the handful of NFC scans I'll still be doing. Just won't be quite as accurate as xdrip with the calibrations.


As you previously stated, it might not be plain sailing. The calibrations may take a bit of practice. Check Librelink and finger prick for comparisons.
If xdrip does not meet your expectations/requirements there are alternatives, but Librelink is the fallback.

(Once you start using xDrip as a CGM you will forget to scan with Librelink - unless you make a point of doing so. I store all my notes (for NHS) in Librelink, and scan before adding a note.)


----------



## Martin62

Benny G said:


> You can use both Librelink and xDrip with the same sensor. Below I show a side by side comparison.
> 
> Calibration makes the difference.
> 
> The xdrip has been calibrated to match finger prick results while my glucose was steady at 5 mmol. You can see the Librelink is showing readings 1 mmol lower than xdrip. This shows as bouncing hypos in Librelink, while xdrip shows a single low at 05:30
> 
> View attachment 21009


Going to give this a go when I put my new sensor on.


----------



## mat_public

I have diabox on my samsung s20 taking readings every 5 mins from my libre2 sensor and passing it on to my forerunner smartwatch. I've searched a lot on google for a smartwatch that can run diabox or similar to take the bluetooth readings directly from the libre2 sensor *without* needing a smartphone inbetween. Unless it's used with a bubble or similar, it seems this is just not possible. Any thoughts?


----------



## Benny G

Yes, bubble or similar.

I use a blucon that allows my watch to collect CGM data (from Libre 1) without using a phone. Xdrip on my watch. 

There are limited options to connect directly to a watch.


----------



## mat_public

It's surprising that there isn't a smart watch solution for connecting to libre2. Even Abbott are missing an opportunity there. I now have a wearOS watch. I've loaded both xdrip and diabox to it, but neither can collect libre2 Bluetooth data without a phone.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

mat_public said:


> Even Abbott are missing an opportunity there.


I presume Libre 3 is their answer for a CGM and they've no intention of going through the necessary regulatory process for Libre 2. 

Though it is being sold to people who haven't got diabetes but (for questionable reasons, in my opinion) want a CGM, which confirms it could act as a CGM if they wanted it to. https://www.veri.co/shop-uk


----------



## Martin62

Brava210 said:


> I now have a constant BG Reading on my Samsung Active Watch
> 
> View attachment 19922


I like that watch face , is it a generic one that I could download to my watch ?
Martin


----------



## Martin62

I currently use Diabox and the wearable widget app to display continuous bg on my watch.


----------



## Benny G

mat_public said:


> It's surprising that there isn't a smart watch solution for connecting to libre2. Even Abbott are missing an opportunity there. I now have a wearOS watch. I've loaded both xdrip and diabox to it, but neither can collect libre2 Bluetooth data without a phone.


It's not a huge suprise, smartwatches are very niche, smartphones are ubiquitous. And Abbott don't want 'anyone else' to play with their toys or data, putting some effort into making things difficult for the modders.

And if you really need a smartwatch to act as collector there is still the Libre 1 route.


----------



## Brava210

Martin62 said:


> I like that watch face , is it a generic one that I could download to my watch ?
> Martin


It's the basic one that comes with G-Watch App


----------

